# [SOLVED] Built new computer, no display!



## DTonesXD

I am really sad now! I thought i did everything right but i didn't 

There is no video. I tried with my gpu and without.
Here are some pics of inside so you could see the problem.

P1000022 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P1000021 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

P1000020 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9691950049/in/photostream/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Make and model number of EVERYTHING found inside the PC? Including the PSU.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Make and model number of EVERYTHING found inside the PC? Including the PSU.


I am using my old ati radeon hd 4850 graphics card as it is a brilliant one. 
550 watt Antec VP550F 
Liteon dvd rw drive
ATX Gigabyte FM2 Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 quad core 3.2ghz FM2 CPU
2x4gb crucial ballistix sport RAM
sweex sd card reader thing
250gb seagate hard drive
Venom Mesh Gaming Case Black Interior 12cm Blue LED Fan
Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Can you boot to the BIOS at all?

What happens when you turn on the PC? Nothing or does it turn on then off?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Did you remove the 4850 GPU when you tried the Onboard Graphics?
Do you see/hear any signs of life (fans-lights-etc.) when you push the power button?


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

I get no display what so ever. It stays on but i have to turn off by the psu. The power button won't work to turn off. I think i may know why there is no display but i am unsure.
Could it have anything to do with the front panel connectors? I am almost certain that could be the cause. The cpu i assume is fine because it went in fine and the computer does turn on. The RAM i assume is fine as they went in perfectly. The fans work fine. 
So my question in simple is: could it be just the case of getting the front panel connectors right?

There was things like audio+ and - but it didn't say anything on the cable. Just an arrow. The manual says stuff completely diffferent to what's on the cable. I figured the usb easily though.

**I did try turning without gpu**


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Does the PC start if you momentarily short the PWR_SW pins at the motherboard header






?


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

I tried everything plugged in. It must be how I am doing it. Also when I turn it on the CPU fan starts but then stops. Could someone give me a diagram on how top plug the cables in? The manual didn't help me at all


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

This motherboard?
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket FM2 - GA-F2A55M-DS2 (rev. 1.0)

Post a picture of the front panel connectors and with the designations showing. Disconnect them all if necessary.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

yeh that's the one
P1000028 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
P1000027 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
P1000026 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

was really hard to take the last pic. So could these cables have something to do with no display?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Try this:

Leave the front panel connectors disconnected. Using a metal paper clip or a very fine tipped screwdriver, carefully: momentarily short pins 6 & 8 of the motherboard header. The PC should start and POST.

edit: Sorry, meant to add this


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Have you got any other solutions which can't change the way the computer works?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Not changing anything. Simply eliminating the front panel and its associated wiring (or mis-wiring) as a root cause. Whether the system POSTs or not, will tell us in what direction to look.

PS: Do you have a motherboard buzzer or speaker; often included with the PC case.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

1. How would turning on the computer without any front panel extras tell you anything?
2. What will the motherboard buzzer do. I do have one


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

1. If the PC posts we know it is basically all right and only need to wire the front panel header correctly. If not, we look elsewhere.

2. With it connected, the pc should emit one or more tones on startup. The number and sequence of tones is helpful for diagnostics.


PS: Your speaker/buzzer connects at pins 14 & 20


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

before i try using the speaker could you give me a similar diagram but for all the cables? You seem to make it so clear and easy to understand i think i could give it a try. If nothing then do i just put in the speaker and turn it on? What could i hear and how would i describe it to you


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

The Mobo manual has diagrams/pics/instructions of all the connections. If you don't have the manual, it can be downloaded from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Refer to page 17 of your motherboard user's manual. The pics I've posted is taken directly from there, with a few bits erased. The full pic shows connections for a case intrusion switch and a message LED, neither of which is used in most instances. Ignore them for now.









With the speaker connected, on start up and if all is well, you should hear a single short beep or tone. Any combination of multiple tones, short or long, including no tone indicates a problem or failure of some component.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

right, ok then. How do i know how to put in the hard drive cable though? All it has is an arrow on one side.. 

By the way what happens if it is a hardware related issue? E.g. the RAM. I have thrown away all the boxes and will want my money back how would i do it??


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

At this point, I wouldn't have the hard drive or any of the optical drives connected. None of them are needed in order to test boot the PC. Once you get a display stating "No operating system" or some such, you are then ready to connect your drives.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Ok so when i tried with just power switch connected and using the speaker. HDD and dvd drive disconnected. I connected to vga on gpu and turned on. The speaker did not make any buzzes but i still didn't get display


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Remove all RAM, power on, listen for beeps codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Ok it seems the mobo does have a problem. What should i do? I have already thrown away all the boxes so i can't return it. Is there a way of fixing it myself? Or should i just contact where i got it from and they will do something about it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

No, you can't repair the Mobo.
Contact the manufacturer and explain that you do not have the packaging.
I've never had that issue so I don't know how they would react.
Most retailers have a 30 day return policy but I seriously doubt they would replace anything without the original packaging.
In the future, always bench test before assembling in the case to insure all components are good.
Actually, it wouldn't hurt to try it now.

Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Thanks but i am just going to get my local IT guy to help me for a small cost. My gpu i got free so i will consider it like i paid for that..


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Good luck and please post back with results.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Ok thank you. I will try and remember, if i don't post just one of you post again so i get the email because i would like to tell you the news.


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

The IT guy had a look, did a few tests but will come up with a final diagnosis tomorrow as it does seem like a rare problem. 
Seems a good, affordable company


----------



## DTonesXD

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Ok everything is sorted. 
There was a problem with the motherboard graphics and that's it. I was just a case of reseating the cpu to fix the gpu no display i think. 
*Thank you all for your help, i am very grateful!*

If you would like to see my build click here: My First Gaming PC Build: AMD - YouTube


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Built new computer, no display!*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back with results.


----------

